# Apple tv Sunday Ticket Question



## loudo2002 (Aug 31, 2006)

I was thinking about getting an apple tv and I was wondering if I can use the airplay feature to get the sunday ticket game im watching on my ipad2 to pull up on my big screen thru apple tv.

Is this possible?

Also was wondering if the same thing would work for hbogo off of the ipad to the tv thru apple tv.

Thanks guys for any info!


----------



## MarkG21 (Jan 4, 2010)

Only audio through the Apple TV (for now)


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I think there might be a way but I'll have to check it when I get home. I know when you use the airplay button in the app (such as the DIRECTV app for iPad) you only get audio, but if you use the airplay button in the multitasking menu (double click the home button and scroll left), that may work.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've the ATV, gen 3, but don't have Sunday ticket.

Why would you care to go through all the rigamarole when you can (presumably) just watch it directly on the TV from the DVR?


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

i just bought a first generation apple tv, 160 gb. would be curious if i could get sunday ticket on this in the fall.


----------



## loudo2002 (Aug 31, 2006)

Im going to be traveling quite a bit and while its nice to watch on the ipad, if I can get it on a bigger screen I would prefer that.

I would think that the airplay feature on the apple tv box would show anything playing on the ipad, but it seems like it doesnt.


----------



## sda3 (Nov 29, 2005)

i seriously doubt it works with airplay, but it may work with airplay mirroring on the iPhone 4s or Gen3 iPad.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

iceturkee said:


> i just bought a first generation apple tv, 160 gb. would be curious if i could get sunday ticket on this in the fall.


You can't even get Netflix on Gen 1....


----------



## Justin85 (Jun 16, 2010)

Could always just forget the AirPlay, and use the HDMI out screen mirroring feature of your iPad. Seems like the much easier option, and avoids the Apple TV step as well.


----------



## mikellie (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes you can. As long as you have the AppleTV second generation(small black box). Your iPad2 will mirror onto your TV. Anything you can get on the iPad2, you can watch on your TV. I do it all the time.


----------



## mikellie (Mar 5, 2009)

1st generation AppleTV's are pretty much useless. Want to buy another one?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

mikellie said:


> Yes you can. As long as you have the AppleTV second generation(small black box). Your iPad2 will mirror onto your TV. Anything you can get on the iPad2, you can watch on your TV. I do it all the time.


Yup, I just got done checking the same thing with my iPad3 and 2nd Gen ATV. Watched Live TV from the DIRECTV iPad app. I couldn't test the Sunday Ticket app as we have to wait till the season starts...


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

mikellie said:


> Yes you can. As long as you have the AppleTV second generation(small black box). Your iPad2 will mirror onto your TV. Anything you can get on the iPad2, you can watch on your TV. I do it all the time.


Unfortunately that is not always true. As an example, HBOGO will not allow the video. I tried it. Neither Airplay nor mirroring will allow the video. The HBOGO app is smart enough to prevent it. The message that is displayed when you try it also leads me to suspect, although I have not tried it, that you would not be able to use the iPad HDMI cable to do it either.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mikellie said:


> Yes you can. As long as you have the AppleTV second generation(small black box). Your iPad2 will mirror onto your TV. Anything you can get on the iPad2, you can watch on your TV. I do it all the time.


I'm feeling a bit thick here, but why wouldn't you just watch via a DVR? What content can you get on the iPad that you can't get on DIRECTV®?


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

"Laxguy" said:


> I'm feeling a bit thick here, but why wouldn't you just watch via a DVR? What content can you get on the iPad that you can't get on DIRECTV®?


One example would be HBOGO. I can access it using my Xbox in my Home Theater but I don't have an Xbox in my master bedroom. It would be nice to be able to view HBOGO content on my MBR tv using my iPad and ATV there.


----------



## Justin85 (Jun 16, 2010)

mjwagner, are you saying you have tried hdmi out with HBOGo, and it will not work?


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

"Justin85" said:


> mjwagner, are you saying you have tried hdmi out with HBOGo, and it will not work?


I have tried HBOGO using ATV and it does not allow the video, only the audio. The message displayed leads me to believe that it would not work with hdmi out but I have not tried it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mjwagner said:


> One example would be HBOGO. I can access it using my Xbox in my Home Theater but I don't have an Xbox in my master bedroom. It would be nice to be able to view HBOGO content on my MBR tv using my iPad and ATV there.


No DVR there? Can you not get via On Demand the same content as HBOGO?
(This is not a rhetorical question!)


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

HBOGO and MLB are both locked out from my iPhone to TV via composite cables.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

No.

Won't even work with YouTube.

AppleTV is really cool, but at best it's an unfinished product.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> No.
> 
> Won't even work with YouTube.
> 
> AppleTV is really cool, but at best it's an unfinished product.


I have multiple AppleTV's and find them very "finished", polished, and useful.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> No DVR there? Can you not get via On Demand the same content as HBOGO?
> (This is not a rhetorical question!)


That is correct, no DVR there.


----------



## CincySaint (Jan 16, 2008)

Justin85 said:


> Could always just forget the AirPlay, and use the HDMI out screen mirroring feature of your iPad. Seems like the much easier option, and avoids the Apple TV step as well.


I did this throughout last season and it worked great. The streaming quality from ST2G is a little more pixelated than the acutal satellite video signal but it is HD and it looks pretty damn good when hooked up to a big screen.

iPad for Sunday Ticket output through HDMI definitely works well.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

CincySaint said:


> I did this throughout last season and it worked great. The streaming quality from ST2G is a little more pixelated than the acutal satellite video signal but it is HD and it looks pretty damn good when hooked up to a big screen.
> 
> iPad for Sunday Ticket output through HDMI definitely works well.


If it works thru the HDMI cable then it will also work thru AppleTV.


----------



## mikellie (Mar 5, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> I'm feeling a bit thick here, but why wouldn't you just watch via a DVR? What content can you get on the iPad that you can't get on DIRECTV®?


I'm just answering the question. I agree with you though.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I'm feeling a bit thick here, but why wouldn't you just watch via a DVR? What content can you get on the iPad that you can't get on DIRECTV®?


The OP was about Sunday Ticket but HBO Go has more content (currently) than HBO On Demand.


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

CincySaint said:


> I did this throughout last season and it worked great. The streaming quality from ST2G is a little more pixelated than the acutal satellite video signal but it is HD and it looks pretty damn good when hooked up to a big screen.
> 
> iPad for Sunday Ticket output through HDMI definitely works well.


Just curious... I assume the resolution of the output to your TV matched the resolution on your iDevice screen. Is that right? Or does the output upscale? Wondering if the higher resolution display on the iPad 3 makes a difference in what you'd see on TV, or if the resolution would be the same. I assume DirecTV would need to update their ST2G app to take advantage of the higher resolution if that is the case.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

mikellie said:


> Yes you can. As long as you have the AppleTV second generation(small black box). Your iPad2 will mirror onto your TV. Anything you can get on the iPad2, you can watch on your TV. I do it all the time.


Mikellie, I sent you a pm with a related question, but very off topic.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> AppleTV is really cool, but at best it's an unfinished product.


What are those things that need adding or finishing??


----------



## MacUserG (Mar 29, 2008)

"mjwagner" said:


> One example would be HBOGO. I can access it using my Xbox in my Home Theater but I don't have an Xbox in my master bedroom. It would be nice to be able to view HBOGO content on my MBR tv using my iPad and ATV there.


Simple solution: use the directv app instead of hbo to go app. You turn on AirPlay video mirroring and anything playing in the app will play on your apple tv. (hbo, Cinemax, starz).


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> I have multiple AppleTV's and find them very "finished", polished, and useful.


I have AppleTV and consider it one of the most finished, polished, and useful products in my house :lol:


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

MacUserG said:


> Simple solution: use the directv app instead of hbo to go app. You turn on AirPlay video mirroring and anything playing in the app will play on your apple tv. (hbo, Cinemax, starz).


Simple, sure, a solution, unfortunately not. HBOGO has things available that are not available on live HBO or On Demand.

I don't mean to be rude but I am not asking for any advice or "how to" around HBOGO. I know what does and doesn't work and the alternatives. I was using HBOGO as an example of why you might want to use your iPad rather than your D rcvr in response to a question a few posts back.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> What are those things that need adding or finishing??


1. If I'm watching a video on my iPad, I can only "AirPlay" the audio.
2. Mobile Me is on Apple TV, but it doesn't exist (as far as I can tell)
3. The music icon only works if you have iMatch. How about playing my iTunes purchased songs from here?

That said, I like the product. I sold my Roku in favor of Apple TV.


----------

